# Henry - Black Exotic 5 yrs old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Henry - Black Exotic 5 yrs old.
Has come to us because of a new baby.
Beautiful boy chatty and affectionate.
Neutered/ Microchipped and will need another vaccination in 2 week time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous!

I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope he finds a home soon, he's lovely


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Aw looks a real puddin' - hope someone offers him a loving home soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He certainly doesn't look impressed with being in rescue does he lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

hes kind of Super cute ! I wish I could have more pets than I do Id sure take a Lot of those poor things out of them places and into loving arms x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly the home has fallen through so he is still looking


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a shame. I hope he finds a home soon.....sad reason for a forever pet to be looking for a new home


----------

